# share riding a horse



## teakwood (Aug 20, 2014)

Can you keep a good bond with a horse if another person rides it every now and then? I would be the main person riding her but husband would like to do a few rides on her every so often. We've had her for about a year and half now. It's been slow going gaining her trust. I almost sold her back in the beginning. She had a hard time adjusting here and to us. She was 10 when I bought her - 11 now. Now, she knows this is her home. 
I'm not the most confident rider in the world and husband is. I thought it would do her good to have a super confident rider on her every so often. 
We have 3 horses. My other one is getting up there in age and getting arthritic so she might not have a whole lot of riding time left before she's a pasture pet. So, then this 11 year old will be MINE and only mine to ride since my husband and I ride together all the time. He has his horse that I don't ride - too spooky!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, of course you can, especially if the person who is riding sometimes is putting some manners or moves on a horse for you.

I often have tune up rides put on Fergie, and she still knows that we are special, she respects the trainer....but she likes me


----------



## teakwood (Aug 20, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> Yes, of course you can, especially if the person who is riding sometimes is putting some manners or moves on a horse for you.
> 
> I often have tune up rides put on Fergie, and she still knows that we are special, she respects the trainer....but she likes me


I think we'll have that tune up this Sunday!!! I admit that I let her get away with some things in the saddle. And my husband doesn't allow any of that. He's always telling me, "DON"T let her do that! OR, Just relax, she's fine, she's just a bit worried - don't fret." Today I yelled back, "I don't have a switch where I can just flip and turn off my feelings and lack of confidence!!" LOL!!! I know my horse will be a GOOD one with a lot more wet saddle blankets. Her previous owner didn't ride her often and so she decided to sell her. She's not bad or dangerous in any way, just a bit reactive sometimes.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She sounds like my girl, not dangerous, but reactive :wink:

Sounds like Hubby riding her will be a good thing, it will help her manners and her confidence, and you will gain confidence by seeing her go well, win win.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I agree with the others, probably good to have someone else ride her every now and then.

I used to switch frequently between my horse and my wife's pony depending on where I was riding, who i was riding with, where we were going ect... 

I will caution you that it could turn into your husband grumbling about the things your horse does that YOU have learned to deal with but he doesn't deem "acceptable" my mare is a work in progress and I believe always will be since we mesh enough to get the job done but probably not the most conventional cues so my wife gets on my case about how my horse does/doesn't respond to different things


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think horses know the difference between one person and another! Someone else riding your horse, esp someone she likely already knows on the ground, should not make any difference.

I am lucky that my DH also rides and we both ride our older geldings. As of yet he doesn't ride my young horse, but that is because he wants to "save the fun for me" (rather like how you don't care to ride your DH's horse!).


----------

